# Another Car Bomb in Iraq



## longknife (Mar 9, 2014)

It's become so common that it's no longer news.



> BAGHDAD (AP)  A suicide car bomber set off his explosive-laden vehicle at a security checkpoint Sunday in southern Iraq, the deadliest of a series of attacks that killed 42 people, officials said. The violence, which comes a few weeks before scheduled elections, is the latest by insurgents bent on destabilizing the country.


 

And, here's the truly tragic figure:



> Iraq has seen a spike in violence since last April, with the death toll climbing to its highest levels since the worst of the country's sectarian bloodletting in 2006-2008. The U.N. says 8,868 people were killed in 2013, and more than 1,400 people were killed in January and February of this year


 - 

See more at: Suicide car bomb, attacks kill at least 42 in Iraq | CNS News


----------



## bianco (Mar 10, 2014)

Would it be happening if Saddam were still running the place?


----------



## SayMyName (Mar 20, 2014)

Would it be happening if Saddam were still around. Not likely.

We sure left that nation with one hell of a mess.


----------



## Mojo2 (Mar 20, 2014)

bianco said:


> Would it be happening if Saddam were still running the place?



No. The hundreds of thousands _he_ killed were done without the use of those dreaded car bombs, thankfully!

Phew!

Blessed be ye oh Dictator Saddam!

He killed his citizens in a more _preferable_ manner.

Right, bianca?


----------



## Mojo2 (Mar 20, 2014)

SayMyName said:


> Would it be happening if Saddam were still around. Not likely.
> 
> We sure left that nation with one hell of a mess.



Not surprisingly so.

Not totally unreasonably so.

In any situation where an entire nation has undergone a transformation from total, brutal subjugation to total liberty the new nation must establish control and order.

Until that is done the new nation is still in it's infancy. These are Iraq's growing pains.

Let's be clear.

Car bombs are not good. Killing is not good. Violence is not good.

But show me any serious observer who truly believed the transition from a complete Dictatorship to the birth of a new Democratic paradigm would be cut and dried and peaceful and immediately so!

They don't exist.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 20, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> > Would it be happening if Saddam were still running the place?
> ...



Do tell.

Most of the mass deaths that happened in Iraq were the result of American intervention.

Whether that be the Iraq/Iran war, the multiple bombings/invasions, the economic sanctions or goading various populations into revolts.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 20, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> > Would it be happening if Saddam were still around. Not likely.
> ...



Iraq is not a functional Democracy nor will it become one anytime soon.


----------



## Mojo2 (Mar 20, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > SayMyName said:
> ...



You might be surprised to know the American Revolution was STILL a hot war until the year 1783 and then resumed some twenty-something years later with the War of 1812.

The sooner the Iraqi soldiers really understand how important the lessons are they learned from the US military, the better they will get at establishing order. But some violence is bound to continue.

After all their country is FULL of Islamist radicals bent on Jihad and the good ones are indistinguishable from the bad ones.

Good thing America doesn't have THAT problem yet.


----------



## JWBooth (Mar 20, 2014)

What? Is it Thursday already?


----------



## Mojo2 (Mar 20, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > bianco said:
> ...



They were all the result of good intentions. That makes it okay, right?

Come up with an idea that seems pretty good in the moment and then just do it without thinking of the consequences or repercussions.



> IRVING KRISTOL: If you had asked any liberal in 1960, we are going to pass these laws, these laws, these laws, and these laws, mentioning all the laws that in fact were passed in the 1960s and &#8216;70s, would you say crime will go up, drug addiction will go up, illegitimacy will go up, or will they get down? Obviously, everyone would have said, they will get down. And everyone would have been wrong.
> 
> Now, that&#8217;s not something that the liberals have been able to face up to.
> 
> They&#8217;ve had their reforms, and they have led to consequences that they did not expect and they don&#8217;t know what to do about.



http://billstclair.com/nightmares/11.html

That's the Progressive/Liberal's Standard Operating Procedure.



Sallow said:


> Do tell.
> 
> Most of the mass deaths that happened in Iraq were the result of American intervention.



Just like most American murders are the result of American CAPITALISM, right?

GTFO here.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 20, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



And it wasn't that way prior to the invasion.

That, was another on of the reasons the Bush administration cited for invading Iraq.

Creating a honey pot so that radicals would flock there to fight Americans.

That really happened.

And now?

They are stuck with them.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 20, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



So you are under the impression that Iraq's resources belong to this country?

Interesting.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 20, 2014)

Has a week gone by without a car bombing?


----------



## Friends (Mar 29, 2014)

bianco said:


> Would it be happening if Saddam were still running the place?



No. By invading we made a bad situation worse. That is what we will do if we become involved militarily in the Ukraine. 

If anyone thinks fighting Russia is a good idea they should talk to a German veteran who fought on the Russian front during World War II. 

We have enough problems at home. We should leave the rest of the world alone.


----------

